# No Comment



## twinfallsid (Oct 13, 2009)

I put a detailed post with large photos of my rig here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...537#post368537


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 13, 2009)

no comment


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice looking rig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## chefrob (Oct 13, 2009)

welcome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue (Oct 13, 2009)

welcome aboard


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Twin is a nice city, I have friends there and in Jerome.


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you for the nice welcome.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 13, 2009)

Welcome to the Party.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 14, 2009)

A 6 word post and you made me laugh twice, and neither was about the 6 words:

1) The little "Newbie" tag next to your name, on a *smoking *forum (don't think I'll let you live this down). 

2) Your sig line:





> _My beef jerky is so good ... its been to Space 4 times._
> _ Its 5th flight to orbit will launch Nov 09.             _


I laughed only because I'm willing to bet no one believed that to be a serious statement... and it is 100% true.  PM him and ask if you doubt this, anyone.

(Did I mention the NEWBIE thing was really funny, *you NEWBIE, you*!?!?!?!)
P.S. Clever subject line for a new thread....


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I beleive I met you at the County Fair this year  ....  Welcome  ...


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Cajun_1,

I must have met more than 10,000 people at the fair.  That was a fun week, manning the www.beefjerky.com booth.  I did collect up more than 500 email addresses from people who want my newsletter emailed to them.

I just posted a boneless pork loin recipe in the pork area, here's the link:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82766

And to AlaskaSmoSig - I never typed in "Newbie".  The system must add that on its own.  Dang server just doesn't know me very well.


Cheers!
Greg


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

First off welcome  to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## smokin 68 camaro (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW!!...What a rig!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 14, 2009)

I bet you did meet alot of people.  Think I gave you my e-mail address also.

Gonna go check that "Boneless Pork Loin"  ...  sounds like something I'd like to try.  ...  Thanks.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 14, 2009)

Yer a "Newbie" until you earn your stripes *HERE*, private! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So... post more recipes! I know you got a million of'm; all of them great.

This is just too much fun.


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  Nice lookin rig you showed us.


----------



## rw willy (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome.
You are EITHER the Jerky King or the Dishwasher King!
It appears to me you have NEVER cooked anything in that smoker you showed us, or you clean like my Aunt?
Again welcome.

Show us the REAL cooker!


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd guess he hasn't taken a picture of it since it was new, because I know for a fact he doesn't do dishes!






(Did I mention he traveled here to Alaska from his Land'o'Taters home just a few months ago?)


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 15, 2009)

So ok,  now I gotta go out in the morning after daybreak and take a photo of the smoky inside of my rig for the skeptic.  No problem.


AlaskaSS - You shouln't be poking 20 holes in your roast with your instant read.  You'll let the air out.  Much better to get one of those Polder electronic probes and leave it in.

After inventing it myself, I actually found an electronic probe thermometer that hooks on to a *rotisserie*    It was only $40, I bought it here:
http://www.yardandpool.com/Maverick-...er-p/et-75.htm

That was a great find, because I didn't have to build my invention, I could just buy it.


Cheers!
Greg


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 15, 2009)

I put a detailed post with large photos of my rig here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...537#post368537


Here is my Apparatus as of today, with all the residue showing:


----------



## rw willy (Oct 15, 2009)

Now I feel better.  Again welcome.  I do like what you've done with the 'fridge.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 17, 2009)

I said he was working with a fridge in the '80s... not now. As you can see, he's far beyond that now.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 17, 2009)

Re: Greg doing dishes: "Told'ja so" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Re: pokin' holes: Ya, you're right Greg, up to a point. Most people I think don't even have an instant read thermom. like I/we have ($15. at Fred Meyer) and you're expecting them to have more. Not everybody can.

But great inspiration for us to move towards smoking masterdom; keep it up.


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 17, 2009)

This new smoker was made from a Frigidaire 27 cubic foot upright freezer.  

AlaskaSS mentioned my first conversion project where I turned a very old medium-size refrigerator into my first good smoker.  It had a thermostat from a water heater, a hot plate for the heat source and hooks on the insides to stretch strings of hanging meat to make jerky.

One thing I learned from that smoker is that hanging strips of meat vertically makes better tasting jerky than laying the meat flat on screens or grids.  

To make less work, I would cut whole rounds into steaks 1-1/2" thick. Then I would rotate the edge of the steak into the electric slicer, to make one long strip, spiraling the steak smaller and smaller, as the strip emerged from the slicer.  I would end up with a piece of meat 1-1/2 inches wide, 3/8th thick and three to four feet long.  

These were hung from the top of the smoker and turned into jerky.  Afterwards, I'd use scissors to cut the long jerky strips into the right lenght for bagging it.


Cheers!
Greg


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Would this be a single or dual element "stat" ?  Probably wouldn't make much dirrerence  ...  interesting concept.  Never thought of that  ...  now my mind is thinking on this line for my fridge smoker.  Know I have 2 stats here somewhere  ...  now just to find them.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 17, 2009)

This would have to be placed on the inside of the fridge I presume ?


----------



## twinfallsid (Oct 30, 2009)

The thermostat sensing bulb is inside the fridge/smoker.  The rest of the thermostat is mounted on the outside.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 30, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Oct 31, 2009)

... that's a gentle nudge towards hinting about a need for more pictures!

I'm just sayin'... Hey Greg, digital pictures are free to do and post. (hint...)

After you've made a free photobucket account, make sure to put pictures there and link them to here, of the actual beef jerky that you will send into space with the astronauts in a few weeks; what's the date in November? Do you have a link to provide, in case anyone here thinks a newbie (hehehe) might be telling tall smoking tales there in ID?


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 5, 2009)

Steve - - NASA has had my beef jerky for several weeks.  I'm sure they've just about got that rocket packed and ready to go.  Its been on pad 39A since Oct 14th.

There is a great photo of my jerky floating in front of the big window on International Space Station, with the Earth visible against the black of Space.  The small photo is here: http://www.beefjerky.com/jerky/beef_jerky.html  There is a link to the hi-resolution photo also on that page. 

Cheers!
Greg


----------



## got14u (Nov 5, 2009)

now that is pretty cool


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Nov 7, 2009)

Why have I never seen that picture?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that a velcro circle affixed to it, that would assist a person in anchoring the package in a weightless environment?

OK, T minus.... what?


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 7, 2009)

Steve - - Good eye, matey!  Yup, that is a velcro dot to anchor the package in zero-gee.  The NASA food lab attaches those things to the bags.

I never try to predict the actual launch date.  The shuttle is prone to launch delays, because after smoking two batches of astronauts, its "Safety First!" for the remaining few shuttle flights.

Its currently slated to fire up on 16 November.

Cheers!
Greg


----------



## seenred (Nov 7, 2009)

Welcome Greg!  Very impressive stuff.  You've obviously got alot to contribute to this site.  That freezer mod rig is a thing of beauty.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Nov 7, 2009)

Man, there has *got *to be a better way to say this.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Sorry to go all Miss Manners on ya... I'm just sayin'.


----------



## twinfallsid (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Steve -  I was looking through the box of old photos and found one of my old fridge smoker.  There was a water heater thermostat that controlled the small room heater and fan.  On the right at the bottom is a popcorn popper used as a smoke generator.  

I hung the meat on rods.  I could do  a lot of jerky at one time with this old rig.


----------



## alaskansmokesignals (Nov 21, 2009)

you're not a "newbie" here anymore!

I told you a long time ago: stick with me, and you'll teach me a lot.... and who can argue with what has happened since?


----------

